# TONKA-9 mo. old Male Samoyed and his pool



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is my Tonka boy and his pool yesterday on our deck!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are more of Tonka and Pool Fun!!!*

Here are more of Tonka and Pool Fun!!!

I'm in the Blue and White and my Friend, Jamie, is in Pink.
Smooch was sunning herself in the yard!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww!!! He sure looks like he loves his pool!! I just want to cuddle him


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's beautiful!!! You would think it should be your retriever in the pool....not your Sammy!! My samoyed Dakota loved the water as well...probably more so than one of my retrievers.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*And more*

And more of Tonka!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He is SOOOO beautiful!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

he's just gorgeous! looks like you take very good care of that beautiful coat of his!
how is his leg doing these days? he looks very at ease in the water.

I ran into a man with 6 samoyed's this weekend on a ferry ride to Wolfe Island here in Ontario Canada. They ranged in age between 1 1/2 and 8 1/2. We had about an hour together (waiting for the ferry and the ferry ride itself) and he told me all about the breed! I am/was an instant fan!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka*

Tonka's leg is just fine-the vet thought he pulled a muscle in his shoulder and had us give him half a prevacox and we put some heat on it and he was fine the next day!
*Tonka had his neuter and gastropexy (to prevent bloat) on May 13th, that's why is leg is shaved and his stomach shaved. Thought I'd better tell everyone!!*Thanks for asking!!

Our dogs get groomed 3 times a year and play in the yard, but don't dig holes or play in the mud!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful! He looks like a snowball!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is the whitest dog I have ever seen. My two played in their little pool today and the dogs and water was anything but clean. Tonka is so sweet I love the 2nd to last shot with him looking right at the camera. You only groom them 3 times a year and they look that beautiful!!! NO fair....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janine*

Janine

Thanks!! Tonka and Smooch are pretty much in the yard to do their business and Smooch lays in the grass and we toss the toy for Tonka.

Other than that, they are digging in any mud or dirt though and they do stay clearn. I like to brush both of them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just want to squeeze him!! So cute!!!


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

that is one beauitful furkid

I would hate 2 see Tonka after a run in a mud puddle. Oy


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

he is adorable, I just want to hug him <3


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Tonka is stunningly beautiful. Wow!!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh he is a doll! What a beautiful coat! 

It looks so wonderful in Illinois. I miss it up there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all for looking at his videos in the pool and his pics.,
I was getting hurt that not many were looking!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

He is such a doll!!! I love the pool pics!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Karen - What great pictures! He is so precious! Kathy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!!*

THANKS!!

*DID you all watch this hysterical video!!!*

Tonka had the neuter surgery on May 13th, hence the shaved paw and stomach!!!

*http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2010-05-30-12-40-33.flv*


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh he is too cute!! He's looks SO white, it's unbelievable! I just want to hug him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

TONKA Thanks you!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Karen, 
You might want to reinforce the bottom of that pool!! Haaa haaaaaaa.... he is beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puddin*

Puddin

Why do you think we bought the hard plastic pool!!! HAHA!!
IT survived Tonka's digging on Sunday!!!


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

he is beautiful!!! I was trying to find a Sammy a while back before i found my Cooper, but i gave up because i absolutly couldn't find any breeders!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fort Meade*

Fort Meade

Oh, your Golden is gorgeous.
There are Samoyed Rescues in every state.
http://www.samoyedrescue.com/localcontacts.htm


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh he is too darn cute! I keep coming back to the pictures of him.  I just love him. I work at a boarding/grooming kennel and we have a 10 year old samoyed named Nikki that I adore, boarding. You wouldn't know he was 10!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Thank you all for looking at his videos in the pool and his pics.,
> I was getting hurt that not many were looking!!


 
Sorry, I was one that wasn't looking, but my computer died in early May and it took until last week for me to catch up on everything.

Tonka is just beautiful and really enjoys the pool. I would like to cuddle up with him.
My Erica likes the water, but Frankie no way. Dylan use to love our pool but his eyesight isn't what it use to be and he is afraid of the stairs.

I will keep up with everybody the best I can.

June


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He is a gorgeous ball of fluff. He looks stunning next to the blue pool, which he sure seems to enjoy.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a beauty!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the wonderful comments everyone!!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Tonka is so gorgeous. Every time I see him I want to cuddle him!


----------

